# What can you make with frozen goat's milk?



## RosebayRidgeNigerians (May 14, 2014)

I've started getting a quart a day combined from my two ff Nigerians. I've begun freezing this in a mini refrigerator, to save up for a yogurt making or cheese making day. It is strained with a cloth, then frozen immediately, each morning. I now have 8 quarts.
Am I ruining my chances of making yoghurt by freezing?
Can I reconstitute the frozen milk by whisking before I pasteurize? 
Or do I need to only use fresh milk?


----------



## kc8lsk (Jan 10, 2014)

I would use a blender to put it back together. but you can use it for cheese, yogurt, lotion, soap anything you use milk forI just don't like it for drinking after being frozen, even though my kids still do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, anything you can do with fresh milk you can do with frozen milk


----------



## RosebayRidgeNigerians (May 14, 2014)

Than, y'all, good to know kw. I'll keep freezing for that magic rainy day


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

You can't pour it! Hahaha


----------



## Sydmurph (Jun 4, 2013)

For cold process soap its recommended you use frozen milk while still frozen, so you're in a perfect position for soapmaking. When I get a goat foot in the pail (sigh) then that milk gets frozen in 16 oz freezer bags, ready for the next batch of soap! No wasted milk, and no prep time with soap making! Just pull the bag from the freezer and I'm ready to go!


----------

